# Jelly bean?



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm no dev, I'm just curious if it's possible to get JB ported to this tablet? Thanks folks!


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

I second that!!!


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

Imnuts is working on a port at the moment.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

kuronosan said:


> Imnuts is working on a port at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


for all nodels???GT-P31XX???


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I only have a P3113 to test on, but I'm guessing that it should work on the other models then too with minimal work. I currently have it booting, but no display. I got a lead on fixing it from codeworkx today, so hopefully we have a semi-functional build of it soon.


----------



## kuronosan (Nov 29, 2011)

You should talk to metallice and code about porting them. Apparently the difference lies in the kernel because the hardware is identical.

Also, I would be happy to test for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DivinityCycle (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes please! Does anyone know, was the 4.0.4 kernel source code released along with the OTA update that just came out? I've got a GT-P3113 and every time I look at videos of Jellybean and then look back at my buggy ROM, I drool.

Any chance of getting a 4.0.4 kernel with the IR module working?


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

I am currently running Jelly Bean on my Kindle Fire that Hashcode built (rather quickly) so I know it's possible. I just don't have the means to make it happen, I do have a device to test with however and now that they've released code for CM10 this should be even easier. Contact me if anyone needs testing.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Cm10 released

rooted roccin official cm9 via da swagged out gt3113


----------



## cmenard (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got a p3113 and a p5113 AOKP JB ROM in AOKP's Unofficial forum here on Rootz.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Where 40.5 is solid

sent from my v6'd kangoraded gtAb2


----------

